# My Cigar Lounge



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my Florida room/Cigar lounge area. I just open the sliding doors in the summer.
I have an electric heater for the winter that even in 25* weather keeps the room at a comfortable 60*.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

View attachment 64564


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

...


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool :thumb:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a very cool space you have there, sir!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

I am loving that. Somewhere to relax and have a smoke would be awesome. Especially in Florida!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Woot! Very nice John, very nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

You've got a beautiful smoking space there!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice and Cozy Looking!!


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a good place to hang. Very cool.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Always great to see where folks enjoy a smoke! It has to be a +1 to have a Florida room, no matter where you live.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice... .I need that here in Toronto!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is really cool. Extremely jealous right now Sir. :thumb:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I could lose myself in that chair. Very comfy looking.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

That'll Work !!!


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for all of the nice comments. I got lucky, had a room already here when I moved in, and considering that's the same time I really got into cigars, it has been a paradise ever since.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks very comfortable! When we buy a house, a smoking room/basement will be a must lol


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks awesome! My hubby & I have been talking for a few yrs about remodeling our basement into an apartment-style cigar loung type area. We want to build a wrap aroundbar there too but it would be great to have a herfing place with sunlight!


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice place!


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I have been there! :biggrin1:


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yessireeee!!!! And you are welcome any time you want.


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks my Irish friend!


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

not going to lie, im pretty jealous.

I get kicked out onto the back porch to smoke. But in the summer it is quite enjoyable


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks proper!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks comfy. I'm hoping to have a little piece of cigar real estate someday myself


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That's fantastic! Nice place to relax.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Is that a bottle of The Dalmore sitting next to your throne? I approve!


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Freakin' nice!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't believe there isn't any comments about the hot tub.... Now there is a VERY relaxing thing. A glass of Dalmore, a nice stick, time in the hot tub!! Heaven!!!


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice setup. I'd be worried about passing out in that chair tho.


----------

